# MSSQL Verbindung steht, aber meckert beim Statement



## ubuntu88 (12. Feb 2010)

Guten Abend Anti Jecken^^

Habe erfolgreich eine Verbindung zur MS-SQL Datenbank herrgestellt.
Eclipse unterkringelt mit cn.createStatement(); und executeQuery().
Woran kann das liegen?

Leider kann ich aus irgendeinem Grund kein Statement Objekt erzeugen


```
try{
									Class.forName( "net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver" );
									cn = java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password);
									
									Statement oStatement = cn.createStatement();
									ResultSet oResultSet = oStatement.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM t_referent");
	
									sql_Statement="SELECT * FROM t_referent";
								    cn.prepareStatement(sql_Statement);
							
								}catch(Exception ex2){
								
								}
```


----------



## ubuntu88 (12. Feb 2010)

PRoblem gefunden habe die falsche Bibliothek import . Statt java.sql.State... habe ich ausversehen die von NetBeans genommen


----------



## Murray (12. Feb 2010)

ubuntu88 hat gesagt.:


> ```
> }catch(Exception ex2){
> 
> }
> ```


Das sollte so niemals im Code stehen - gerade nicht beim Umgang mit Datenbanken. Das gerade noch akzeptable Minimum an Fehlerbehandlung wäre ex2.printStackTrace();


----------

